# Best microphone to buy in UK for REW use



## bongo charlie (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish to buy an accurate microphone to use to set up my home systems and calibrate large audio systems at work in school halls. What is the best product for me to buy? I have an EMU 0202 i could use as a mic pre-amp.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

If that USB-based pre-amp has 48V ( necessary for any test mic ) , then I recommend you get ( from  *Cross Spectrum Labs*  ) an individually calibrated  *Dayton EMM-6* 

If not ( & the EMU 0202 lacks onboard 48V ) then you may want to consider the newer USB based mics ( that have a builtin soundcard pre-amp ) such as the  *UMIK-1*  .

:sn:


----------



## bongo charlie (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

If i went with the Dayton i could then plug the output from the sound card into the mixinhgdesk at work. If i go with the MIni DSP option, i would have to use the sound card output form my PC or laptop- is that correct?

I want something quite soon so i can perform some setups over the xmas period and my Mini DSP xover took a while to reach the UK so i will enquire with CrossSpectrum as to their shipping option and lead time. 

When setting up in large hall should the mic face the HF speakers or the ceiling? And should i align the mic stand so the mic is just above the floor when taking measurements? I have only attempted measurements at work once before using a supplied dBX RTA mic straight into the loudspeaker processor, and although it did a fair job with the mids, it EQ'd the bass level very low


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

International shipping this time of year always takes extra time ( for those of us not in the US ) . I fear you have left this acquisition too late for the holiday season . 

IME, it's generally the customs work ( & the local postal system ) of the destination country that slows down the process. I ordered an EMM-6 mic from Cross-Spectrum on Dec.3 and it looks like ( according to the online tracker ) that it's going to be delivered today ( 2 weeks / btw, that fits my general expectations ). 

If you look in the UMIK-1 thread ( sticky ) you'll see that quite a few Americans have recently bought this mic & enjoyed something like 5 day shipping ( to their door ) from Hong Kong no less ( they have no idea :hissyfit: ). 

- Test mics are usually aimed at the speaker .



> If i went with the Dayton i could then plug the output from the sound card into the mixingdesk at work. If i go with the MIni DSP option, i would have to use the sound card output form my PC or laptop- is that correct?


- Both scenarios, correct .

:sn:


----------



## bongo charlie (Jun 17, 2012)

So the limitation i will experience with the Mini DSP version is that the laptop/sound-card will have to be quite near the mic as I am limited by the length of the USB cable, whereas if i go with the Dayton option I can use my long XLR cable fro the external sound-card all the way to the middle of the room where i would ideally place the mic?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> So the limitation i will experience with the Mini DSP version is that the laptop/sound-card will have to be quite near the mic as I am limited by the length of the USB cable, whereas if i go with the Dayton option I can use my long XLR cable fro the external sound-card all the way to the middle of the room where i would ideally place the mic?


That's correct . 

The relative noise issues ( between the two scenarios where each uses a 20' cable, XLR or USB ) have not been fully researched ( AFAIK ) .

:sn:


----------



## bongo charlie (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it worth paying extra for the polar response calibration (premium offering)?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Is it worth paying extra for the polar response calibration (premium offering)?


- Don't really know your circumstances. :huh: ( though now's the time to "cover all the bases" for future needs ) . 

- Since I usually point the mic at the source ( fwiw ), I could have easily gotten by with a basic calibration .

- I bought my EMM-6 with the premium calibration ( more out of interest than driven by any real "need"/ plus the price difference wasn't significant ) .

- Here's some reading ( in pdf form ) on the matter of ;  *Testing LoudSpeakers Part1*  & *Testing LoudSpeakers Part2* .




:sn:


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

EarlK said:


> If you look in the UMIK-1 thread ( sticky ) you'll see that quite a few Americans have recently bought this mic & enjoyed something like 5 day shipping ( to their door ) from Hong Kong no less ( they have no idea :hissyfit: ).


Ordered one on December 10th and got it 7 days later. I couldn't believe it. It often takes that long from 600 km away! ( I am NOT in a large city)


----------

